# Xml?



## raddi (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo an alle

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es hier Leute gibt, die sich schon etwas mehr mit XML auskennen? Also z.B. Umgang mit Apache Cocoon?
Ich habe nämlich folgendes Problem. ich habe jetzt alle mögliche Theorien zu XML gefunden, was DTDs, was XLS ist usw, habe auch alles verstanden, nur finde ich nirgendwo eine gescheite Anleitung wie man einen Server einrichtet, der mit den XML-Dateien dann richtig umgeht.

ich danke schonmal im Voraus...


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir http://docs.linux.cz/howto/XML-RPC-HOWTO.html weiter.

Ansonsten: Google "xml webserver howto"...


----------

